# My Water Marbled Nails



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive done this a few times as you can see im no pro........i still get a few air bubbles but im working on it anyways here it is...................



http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...ad/marble1.jpg


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry...dont know how to make to picture smaller....advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DDRGirlie (Feb 18, 2010)

That's pretty cool!  How did you do that?


----------



## blusherie (Feb 18, 2010)

That's so pretty! What colors did you use?


----------



## justseenaface85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! Great job


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2010)

wow! they look fantastic! what purple colour did you use??


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## trincess (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautifully done =) I've just done my third marbling myself. The first two were really messy, but I got the hang of it. I also use a big paintbrush dipped in remover to clean up everything, and it turns out pretty nice =)


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2010)

wow! your cute hearts one is stunning!


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome! I've been meaning to try this but I'm lazy. LOL


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 23, 2010)

All China Glaze
Spontaneous
Flyin' High
Sugar High

marbled on top of color club revvolution...just happened to be what I had on my nails at the time.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing! Definitely trying that out!!

How do you do it exactly? Any good tutorials online?


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 23, 2010)

Check out this blog...love her!
My Simple Little Pleasures

Here is her youtube channel
YouTube - SimpleLittlePleasues's Channel


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleymullins71* 

 
_Check out this blog...love her!
My Simple Little Pleasures

Here is her youtube channel
YouTube - SimpleLittlePleasues's Channel_

 
 OMG! I love her too. I haven't tried watermarbling yet, but I love looking at her creatings.


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Beautifully done =) I've just done my third marbling myself. The first two were really messy, but I got the hang of it. I also use a big paintbrush dipped in remover to clean up everything, and it turns out pretty nice =)




_

 
very cute!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I love water marbled nails. I watched a tut on it before.. why have I never tried this? Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^
no prob!  I was definetly inspired to do this too....never could have thought of doing this on my own!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

love the nails! wish i could do anything like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'd probably end up real messy lol


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_love the nails! wish i could do anything like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'd probably end up real messy lol_

 
You can doi it! I


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is another water marble from last week





Base: 2 coats Color Club Diva Driver
Marbling Polishes:  China Glaze Make An Entrance, CG Entourage, CG Flying High'


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

Love it! My favorite fingers are the pointer and the pinky. Is it easier to do it with a certain style or color of nail polish? I'm a fan of dark creme colors, glossy colors, metallics, and dark colors... so I'm wondering if this is a feasible option for me.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tut, I did try to do it last week. Its very time consuming, so I did only 4 nails. lol... But it looks pretty cool. I will try again when I have more time, so I can finish all 10 nails.


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 3, 2010)

lots of time and clean up but def worth it!


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Mar 5, 2010)

wow this is awesome! Must try!


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Mar 5, 2010)

wow these are awesome as well!


----------



## larababyx (Mar 16, 2010)

omg thats totally amazing i shall be trying this out later an il post a pic up (if i can figure out how )  for you to see my first attempt !   its so amazing and ive never seen anybody have nails like this before !! but i dont know why because if everybody so this theyd be doing it !    xxxx


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 19, 2010)

That's really cute! I love the colors! I'll probably give this a try once my nails grow a little longer.


----------

